# Corvair Conversion



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

Tired of the grease, oil, and smells, I think I'm ready to start an EV conversion on one of my Corvairs. I have two coupes, 1965 and 1968. Both I believe are worthy EV candidates, but one has a 4 speed manual and one a 2 speed PG (automatic).

I would prefer to convert the car with the automatic.
[EDIT]*Changing my mind*[/EDIT]

I see on evalbum there is (or was) an EV Corvair out there with the 2 speed PG. http://www.evalbum.com/1605 Does anyone here know about this car, or know the previous owner? I'd like to know what had to be done regarding the transmission to convert this car.
[EDIT] *I got in contact with the owner of this Corvair. Apparently, it was not a good example of an EV Corvair - especially with the PG.*[/EDIT]


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread might help. Not sure. Good luck with your project.

Alvin


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Amp: you are on the right track. Corvair/PG. 

OPTIONS:

1-Powerglide unaltered. DC controller with "Idle" feature.

2-Powerglide direct coupled with external pump to keep it in gear at stop.

3-Automatic shifting or full manual shift.

I think an AC system is out of the question as your final drive ratio is not suitable. (gearing is wrong and none are available) and tire size is pretty short to begin with.

Do some math on this subject.

Good luck. A great idea! 

Miz


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Luv, Luv, Luv the Corvairs. I think they make a great doner. I'd go for the stick shift personally.


----------



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok - let's do this proper:

Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication: I tinker on cars, do things like oil changes, brakes, fuel pumps, water pumps, and other minor maint stuff.... but have not fabricated or welded.

The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge): 50 miles

What level of performance you are hoping to get: 55 mph

How much money you are willing to put into your project: $6k would be ideal

What parts you've already considered, if any: I've been browsing evalbum for other Corvair conversions, and have deduced I'd need at least a 9" motor and greater than 96 volts.. but that's about it.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Amp,

$6K is not going to cut it, sad to say. Yes, you can use an inexpensive 9" DC motor and controller, but to get the 50 mile range, you are going to need lots of batteries.

Other issues: 55 mph - this is bare minimum for freeways, better to aim for 70 mph.

My guess is that the Corvair is going to use about 300 to 350 wh/mile (similar to my 1975 914), but is slightly heavier. So to get the 50 mile range (here comes the math):
50 miles * 0.35kwh/mi = 17.5kwh. Now to add in the safety margin for the batteries (assume Lithium for now):
17.5kwh / 0.8 = 21.9kwh. 

If you want to use lead, I think you need a larger safety margin of 0.7:
17.5kwh / 0.7 = 25kwh.

From that you can calculate how many batteries you will need, and the cost to get there.

Cheers! 
Peter


----------



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

I was definitely thinking lithium batteries - can I do this under $10k? Where are people purchasing lithium batteries for EVs?

What about something like this - for 96 volts -

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit96.php


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

ampitup_co said:


> I was definitely thinking lithium batteries - can I do this under $10k? Where are people purchasing lithium batteries for EVs?
> 
> What about something like this - for 96 volts -
> 
> http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit96.php


Wow, that's a nice system! So if you go for the 100Ah batteries, you would have a 9.6kw system. That leaves 7.68kw usable. Assuming 300wh/mi (you might be able to do better, I'm not sure tho), that gives you 25.6 mile range.

If you were able to get 200wh/mi out of the car, then you have 38.4 mile range.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

PThompson509 said:


> Wow, that's a nice system! So if you go for the 100Ah batteries, you would have a 9.6kw system. That leaves 7.68kw usable. Assuming 300wh/mi (you might be able to do better, I'm not sure tho), that gives you 25.6 mile range.
> 
> If you were able to get 200wh/mi out of the car, then you have 38.4 mile range.
> 
> Cheers, Peter


I'd say 300wh/mi would be generous, no? My Nissan Leaf gets 250wh/mi (4.0 mi/kWh) in my climate. At any rate, seems I'd need to go with a higher voltage to get a better range, assuming 100Ah batteries. Wow it does get expensive quickly.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually, to get more range, you need more Ah, not more voltage. More voltage will get you more performance. But yeah, it does get expensive quickly.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

PThompson509 said:


> Actually, to get more range, you need more Ah, not more voltage. More voltage will get you more performance. But yeah, it does get expensive quickly.


given the same size individual cell (ie: 100ah batteries as mentioned above), higher voltage will give more range because you are increasing your overall pack size (VxAh).


----------



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

So I could go with two of these:

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit72.php

...and have 144V at 100Ah for 14.4 kWh... 11.88 kWh usable. @ 300 wh/mi that's 39.6 mile range. Getting closer. Those that use lithium, what capacity batteries do you use?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

38- 130ah Calb cells. 2300# car. Expecting 40 miles range. Miz


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

ampitup_co said:


> So I could go with two of these:
> 
> http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit72.php
> 
> ...and have 144V at 100Ah for 14.4 kWh... 11.88 kWh usable. @ 300 wh/mi that's 39.6 mile range. Getting closer. Those that use lithium, what capacity batteries do you use?


I think you can actually do better. GBS are fine cells but you might really shop around first. There is a whole lot to choose from and it will pay to shop and plan well. Don't just jump in hap hazard or you will be a very unhappy camper.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm. You might want to DIY a bit more than look at a kit.

50 miles at 300 w/mile (assumed) * 80% DOD = 19 kWh = ~ 60 100 ah cells.

Calb 100 ah (no BMS - you are the BMS) $1.20 an ah. 

60 * 100 * 1.2 = $7200 and 192 volts nominal which (the voltage) is perfect for good perfomance with a warp 9 or warp 11.


----------



## ampitup_co (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I just sold the Corvair I had with the PG (automatic transmission).

So I will be doing the conversion with my other Corvair, a 1968 Corvair Monza with a 4 speed transmission.

My focus now is on a motor adapter - and finding someone to fabricate one for me.


----------

